# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Escapes ban

## Nwicker60

Wife's pregnancy saves speeder from disqualification


A SYMPATHETIC sheriff  refrained from banning a high-speed driver after hearing that his wife is pregnant and he needs to be on hand to drive her.

Garry Macleod's new arrival is not due until August  but the pregnancy is not straightforward, Wick Sheriff Court was told, yesterday.

Sheriff Andrew Berry said he was  just persuaded, not to disqualify Macleod, who, instead incurred six penalty points.  A fine of £325 was also imposed.

The court heard that Macleod, 31, was clocked by police, at 86 mph on the A9, at Ousdale on the south-east coast of Caithness, in the early hours of  April 1.   The speed restriction on the trunk road is 60 mph.

Fiona MacDonald said that there was no excuse for the high speed - the accused was not in a rush for a particular reason.   But she appealed to the sheriff to "step back from disqualification".

The solicitor went on to acquaint  the court with the background to the special considerations surrounding the accused's pregnant wife who is due in August.  The pregnancy was" not without its complications", given the family history, and it was not certain whether Mrs Macleod would go the full term, said Miss MacDonald.   This made appointments for additional monitoring of mother and baby, necessary.

Miss MacDonald said that Mrs Macleod had been deemed "a high risk" by the NHS so it was important for her husband to be able to drive her to hospital "if something happens". 

Sheriff Andrew Berry made the point that he always considered each speeding case on its merits, particularly those involving high speeds.

The sheriff told Macleod, of 43 Castlegreen Road, Thurso: "I am persuaded, under the circumstances, by the thinnest of margins, that  disqualification is not necessary."

----------

